# Bounced cheque and case in civil court



## NatiNati (Sep 14, 2017)

Please help with advice! If anyone has experience how to register a case in civil court.
I borrowed my money to a person (we used to be friends) and got cheques as guarantee. Cheques were bounced in the bank. So I filed the case in police. The person was arrested, she paid 5000 aed and was released and even now travel ban is removed. Amazing, isn't it? She paid for her crime 5000, but I didn't get my money back.
So now I'm taking next step going to civil court. But procedure is so complicated and I can't find a guidance how it suppose to be done. Just collecting information drop by drop literally from everywhere. 
If anyone has experience with case in civil court Please share. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Firstly the case against your friend is for bouncing a cheque, not for conning you out of money.

Go to the civil court, take the criminal case details. your ID etc. and pay the fee, request a travel ban while you're there. Sit back and wait for her to be arrested. She'll go to court, be given 28 days to pay up or jail for 3 months, then let out and repeated until you two come to an agreement and you drop the case.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh, and don't be worried, the Civil Court people are very helpful.


----------



## NatiNati (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you very much for your respond. But do you know, by any chance, what is exact procedure of opening case in civil court? Because I've been told, that in order to start the case i have first to go typing center. So I went. In typing center I've been told that first)) i have to do a legal translation of bounced cheques to arabic. Then something like notification will be prepared and will be send by Aramex to this person/company. And delivery must be accepted and signed, after this within 5 days case will be opened. Or something like this. Don't know it so confusing. 
And one more detail. The person who signed the cheques is managing director of company. So the cheques are from company name. And I have been told that case in civil cour will be against company now. Maybe it has different procedures?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go to the civil court and ask there, as I said, they're very helpful.


----------



## Heather_CDN (May 11, 2016)

oddly enough this link was on Gulf News today about bounced checks 

Ask the Law: Bounced cheques and related laws in the UAE | GulfNews.com


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Heather_CDN said:


> oddly enough this link was on Gulf News today about bounced checks
> 
> Ask the Law: Bounced cheques and related laws in the UAE | GulfNews.com


It's mostly correct but "toes the line", for example at the very beginning the Police will try to get a negotiated settlement with both parties (especially true if it';s individuals, less so if banks). If the issuer goes to court the judge asks one question "Is this your signature" if so you're guilty, but can provide mitigating circumstances, ie here is 100,000 worth of receipts for payments on the credit card with an outstanding of 20,000 - for that you'd get a small fine if anything.


----------



## Zohaib Sajjad (Sep 13, 2017)

You better visit civil court for this matter. We hope that your issue resolves soon.


----------

